# Bodies hanging from bridge in Mexico are warning to social media users



## Curt James (Sep 15, 2011)

*Bodies hanging from bridge in Mexico are warning to social media users*

By Mariano Castillo, CNN
UPDATED: 09:47 PM EDT 09.14.11

Social media users who denounce drug cartel activities along the Mexican border received a brutal warning this week: Two mangled bodies hanging like cuts of meat from a pedestrian bridge.

*A woman was hogtied and disemboweled, her intestines protruding from three deep cuts on her abdomen. 

Attackers left her topless, dangling by her feet and hands from a bridge in the border city of Nuevo Laredo. 

A bloodied man next to her was hanging by his hands, his right shoulder severed so deeply the bone was visible.*

Signs left near the bodies declared the pair, both apparently in their early 20s, were killed for posting denouncements of drug cartel activities on a social network.

"This is going to happen to all of those posting funny things on the Internet," one sign said. "You better (expletive) pay attention. I'm about to get you."

The gruesome scene sent a chilling message at a time when online posts have become some of the loudest voices reporting violence in Mexico. 

In some parts of the country, threats from cartels have silenced traditional media. Sometimes even local authorities fear speaking out.

Mexico's notoriously ruthless drug gangs regularly hang victims from bridges and highway overpasses.

And bloggers who specialize in sharing news about trafficking have been threatened in the past. But this could be the first time users of such social networks have been targeted.

Investigator Ricardo Mancillas Castillo said he had not encountered a threat against Internet users in his four years based in Nuevo Laredo. But the signs of torture -- the cuts, the disembowelment -- were along the lines of what officials are used to seeing in drug-related violence.

In the case of the two victims found on the Nuevo Laredo bridge Tuesday, *their ears and fingers were mutilated,* said Mancillas, who works for the public prosecutor's office.

There are no witnesses, and it is a nearly impossible task to identify the perpetrators, he said.

Thirty-six hours had passed since the bodies were found Tuesday morning, but no one had come to claim them and they remained unidentified, Mancillas said.

It will be nearly impossible to determine if the two victims actually posted anything about cartels on the Internet, as people don't usually use their real names online, he said.

The placards threatened those who report violent incidents through social media networks. It listed two blogs by name, Al Rojo Vivo and Blog del Narco.

They were signed "Z," a possible reference for the Zetas cartel, which operates in the area.

Blog del Narco is a website that deals exclusively with news related to drug violence in Mexico. Its creator remains anonymous.

On the Al Rojo Vivo forum, where citizens can make anonymous tips, one person wrote: "Don't be afraid to denounce. It's very difficult for them to find out who denounced. They only want to scare society."

One Twitter user echoed that sense of defiance in light of the threats. "Enough! If we shut up today, we will have lost the ground that we have gained. This is the time to show what we are made of," the owner of the @QuestoyQuelotro Twitter account wrote.

In a statement sent to CNN, Blog del Narco said its site is not dedicated to denouncing crime, as are other sites.

"In addition, we are not in favor or against any criminal group, we only inform as things happen," the statement said.

More than 34,600 people have died in drug-related violence since Mexican President Felipe Calderon announced a crackdown on cartels in December 2006, according to government statistics. Other reports have listed a higher toll. The latest Mexican government tally was released in January.

From CNN.com


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 15, 2011)

Carpet bomb that shit hole along with Iran, Iraq, Pakistan and Afghanistan.  Plant a Flag then GTFO.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Carpet bomb that shit hole along with Iran, Iraq, Pakistan and Afghanistan.  Plant a Flag then GTFO.



 . .  then blame the Jews!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . .  then blame the Jews!




Exactly


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 15, 2011)

Only they can save Mexico now....


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 15, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Carpet bomb that shit hole along with Iran, Iraq, Pakistan and Afghanistan. Plant a Flag then GTFO.


 
x2


----------



## 258884 (Sep 15, 2011)

So....ah.....well.....isn't Curt on the list then?

(that's right...this is gears and porn media vs social media)...Cartel bash away--their frickin gear sux ass anyway.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 15, 2011)

Thats what happens when u buy a house from them jews


----------



## Curt James (Sep 16, 2011)

258884 said:


> So....ah.....well.....isn't Curt on the list then?



If they find me hanging by my intestines off some bridge, imma come back and *HAUNT YOU!*

Here's an expanded report...

*Latest battlefield in Mexico's drug war: Social media*

By Catherine E. Shoichet, CNN
UPDATED: 11:33 PM EDT 09.15.11

Twitter users report gun battles and fiery road blockades. A website lists victims' names and details of how they died. A blog posts gory photos of gruesome killings and videos of drug lords' confessions.

As violence grows across Mexico, online posts dealing with it have also surged at an explosive rate.

This week attackers left ominous threats mentioning two websites on signs beside mutilated bodies in northern Mexico. The message was clear: Post something we don't like online, and you're next. "I am about to get you," one sign said.

More than two days later, it was unclear who the two brutally slain victims left dangling from a bridge were, or whether they had any connection to social media.

Local police in Nuevo Laredo, Mexico, didn't answer the phone. State prosecutors said federal authorities were handling the matter. The Mexican Attorney General's Office said it had not received any details about the killings from local officials.

But no matter what investigators uncover, analysts say the case shows the prominent role technology has come to play in describing and denouncing violence in Mexico.

"It's still very telling," said Andres Monroy-Hernandez, a fellow at Harvard's Berkman Center for Internet and Society. "Regardless of why they killed these people, the cartels kind of went out of their way and wrote a message explicitly calling out what is being reported on the Internet."

*'The truth has to be told'*

A woman was hogtied and disemboweled. Attackers left her topless, dangling by her feet and hands from a bridge in the border city of Nuevo Laredo earlier this week. A bloodied man next to her was hanging by his hands, his right shoulder severed so deeply the bone was visible.

Signs left near the bodies declared the pair, both apparently in their 20s, were killed for posting denouncements of drug cartel activities on a social network.

"This is going to happen to all of those posting funny things on the Internet," one sign said. "You better (expletive) pay attention."

The Nuevo Laredo case "shows that online messages are worrying a lot of people," said Raul Trejo Delarbre, who studies social media at the National Autonomous University of Mexico. "It shows that uncomfortable topics are being addressed there."

Online posts have become some of the loudest voices reporting violence in Mexico. In some parts of the country, threats from cartels have silenced traditional media. Sometimes even local authorities fear speaking out.

Over the past year, Twitter users in the northern industrial city of Monterrey posted balacera -- the Spanish word for shootout -- more frequently than anyone elsewhere in the world, Monroy-Hernandez said.

"There are frequently comments about fear, the feeling of distress," Trejo said.

But there's a flip side. Last month, false rumors about school attacks in Veracruz, Mexico, spread rapidly on Twitter and Facebook, causing real-life chaos on the coastal city's streets. Parents panicked, rushing to rescue their children from schools they feared were under attack. Traffic jammed and cars crashed.

Rumors swirled online this week, as word spread about the slayings in the border city of Nuevo Laredo. Some users posted fears in online forums, vowing to delete their accounts or post anonymously. Others claimed the crime scene had been altered to add the social media threat.

"When I first saw the photo of the scene, I was scared. But I've calmed down. And now I've made some changes, but this is not going to compromise what I'm doing, or what others like me are doing," said one Twitter user in northern Mexico who frequently posts about drug violence.

The Twitter user spoke to CNN but asked to remain anonymous to protect his family. He said he has removed any personal information about himself from his online profile, stopped showing his face in his profile picture and made sure not to tweet anything about his family or his job.

"People will still continue to tweet, despite these threats. People will still continue because the truth has to be told," he said.

*An anonymous voice chronicles the violence*

The signs left beside bodies this week threatened those who report violent incidents through social media networks. But the two websites it mentioned, Al Rojo Vivo and Blog del Narco, also showed no signs of stopping their efforts.

On the Al Rojo Vivo forum, where citizens can make anonymous tips, one person posted: "Don't be afraid to denounce. It's very difficult for them to find out who denounced. They only want to scare society."

More than 600 user comments appeared below pictures of blood-spattered shooting victims on Blog del Narco Thursday.

Since its launch last year, the drug-violence blog has gained notoriety for posting shocking videos and pictures, many of them submitted to the site anonymously.

The identity of the person behind the site also remains unknown. Last year the site's creator said he was a twenty-something college student from northern Mexico majoring in computer science.

"The media and the government would like to make it look as if nothing is happening," he said last year. "The media (keep silent) because they're threatened, and the government apparently has been bought."

In a statement sent to CNN Wednesday, Blog del Narco said its site was not dedicated to denouncing crime.

"In addition, we are not in favor or against any criminal group, we only inform as things happen," the statement said.

*'We don't want to find out who's responsible'*

At another blog, known as Menos Dias Aqui, Spanish for "Fewer Days Here," "counters" spend their days combing media reports, searching for detailed descriptions of killings.

Their goal is finding the names of the deceased in every violent death in Mexico, and posting them online for the world to see.

"We want to give them names, faces. To stop trivializing death," the website says.

That's a difficult task amid a nationwide drug war that has claimed tens of thousands of casualties since Mexican President Felipe Calderon began a crackdown on cartels in December 2006. 

As of Wednesday, the website said it had documented 15,372 deaths caused by violence in Mexico since last September.

Alicia Gonzalez, a translator who runs the website, said Thursday that this week's killings in Nuevo Laredo did not diminish her resolve.

"I have nothing to do with the causes of violent acts. Really I have no desire to get involved in those things. I am always very clear. We don't want to find out who's responsible," she said. "What worries us is what will happen with all these children who are left as orphans."

From CNN.com


----------



## unclem (Sep 16, 2011)

i love it they hung a dea agent from a bridge to make a point, they stick there nose in every other countries business . they shut down good gear houses in mexico. but they shouldnt kill inocent usa citizens i dont agree there thats bullshit.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 16, 2011)

unclem said:


> i love it they hung a dea agent from a bridge to make a point, they stick there nose in every other countries business . they shut down good gear houses in mexico.



I think the cartel consist of a bunch of evil fucks, but I would like to give them an Ada Boy if they did indeed kill and string up a DEA agent.


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 16, 2011)

Ah, good ole Mex. Nothing like a good old fashioned beheading or some torture before you do multiple lines..Oh wait, that's just for a buck and a sandwich.


----------



## murf23 (Sep 16, 2011)

How you can give props for the killing and stringing upof a DEA agent. You 2 fucking pussy piece of shits. Your a worthless human beings to sit behind a comp chair and cheer on mexican lowlife drug dealers . Fuck both of you I really wish I could knock your fucking teeth down your worthless throats . I've never hated somebody so much that I have never met but you 2 make me fucking sick And I swear on anything If I could ever meet either one of you I without a doubt I would crash your fucking skulll in with a baseball bat. 

I am not a computer tough guy but you 2 really make me sick


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 16, 2011)

LEO meltdown alert!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 16, 2011)

DEA agent on deck!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 16, 2011)

murf23 said:


> How you can give props for the killing and stringing upof a DEA agent. You 2 fucking pussy piece of shits. Your a worthless human beings to sit behind a comp chair and cheer on mexican lowlife drug dealers . Fuck both of you I really wish I could knock your fucking teeth down your worthless throats . I've never hated somebody so much that I have never met but you 2 make me fucking sick And I swear on anything If I could ever meet either one of you I without a doubt I would crash your fucking skulll in with a baseball bat.
> 
> I am not a computer tough guy but you 2 really make me sick



You're a tool.  This all because of the bullshit war on drugs.  Legalize, grow yourself, and sell it.  No more gangs or cartels.  And billions of dollars and lives saved in the process.   It's funny that these people who support the war on drugs say its to save lives yet how many people are dying everyday because of this war?


----------



## Curt James (Sep 16, 2011)

How did the DEA get involved in this conversation? It was two bloggers, I thought.

The so-called war on drugs is a war on _people_, however, so there's that.


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 16, 2011)

Curt James said:


> How did the DEA get involved in this conversation? It was two bloggers, I thought.
> 
> The so-called war on drugs is a war on _people_, however, so there's that.



Right on, Curt. The war on drugs is a big bag of human feces, just like the war on terror.

What a sham!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 16, 2011)

murf23 said:


> How you can give props for the killing and stringing upof a DEA agent. You 2 fucking pussy piece of shits. Your a worthless human beings to sit behind a comp chair and cheer on mexican lowlife drug dealers . Fuck both of you I really wish I could knock your fucking teeth down your worthless throats . I've never hated somebody so much that I have never met but you 2 make me fucking sick And I swear on anything If I could ever meet either one of you I without a doubt I would crash your fucking skulll in with a baseball bat.
> 
> I am not a computer tough guy but you 2 really make me sick



fucking come at me bro! Come at me! I've got a 5 finger marry waiting for ya!


----------



## murf23 (Sep 16, 2011)

I can definetly understand all the difference in opinions on the bullshit war on drugs and all that shit . But to give an adda boy for stringing up and killing a DEA agent I cant accept that and just sit back and not say how I feel to ppl who condone that shit .


EDIT : I can accept the fact that I might sound like a dick or a leo or just an internet tough guy but how can ya accept that your condone the death of a man that makes a bullshit salery to do a job he probaly believed was making a difference in this unwinnable war on drugs . This guy didnt make policy . He was just doing his job and trying to make a difference what lil it was. Its really sick for you guys to say that shit. And I stand by what I said


----------



## unclem (Sep 16, 2011)

i told the truth they did hang a usa dea agent of a bridge wtf then i get murf take it easy murf your not a bad guy.


----------



## murf23 (Sep 16, 2011)

But uncle you said " You love it " cmon bro . Please Bro . How can ya love that . I may be a Dick but cmon


----------



## KelJu (Sep 16, 2011)

murf23 said:


> I can definetly understand all the difference in opinions on the bullshit war on drugs and all that shit . But to give an adda boy for stringing up and killing a DEA agent I cant accept that and just sit back and not say how I feel to ppl who condone that shit .




Well you spoke you mind, now its my turn. Fuck a mother fucker who would take my life and my freedom away from me for the decisions I make regarding what I put into my own body. Fuck them. They are to me the biggest enemy and threat that I have in my life. I don't sweat terrorist, or criminals, or crazy people, ect. No, the only fucking worry I have on this planet is getting caught with drugs and steroids and being locked up and having my life ruined over it.

So I repeat, fuck them. I hope they all die tomorrow.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 16, 2011)

murf23 said:


> EDIT : I can accept the fact that I might sound like a dick or a leo or just an internet tough guy but how can ya accept that your condone the death of a man that makes a bullshit salery to do a job he probaly believed was making a difference in this unwinnable war on drugs . This guy didnt make policy . He was just doing his job and trying to make a difference what lil it was. Its really sick for you guys to say that shit. And I stand by what I said



That is the warcry of every pussy in history. "We thought what we were doing was right!" Well the fucking Nazis thought what they were doing was right. Terrorist bombers think what they are doing is right. That doesn't make it true, and it doesn't excuse the fact. 

The DEA is a bunch of government thugs.


----------



## murf23 (Sep 16, 2011)

Then go live somwhere that You can make your own laws you fucking pussy . If you dont like following the law of the land get the fuck out. Bending the law a lil is one thing but you want to do what ever you want when you want whear you want then your living in the wrong country . When you find the place that lets you do whatever the fuck you want let us all know Dick. And who's looking to take your life away


----------



## KelJu (Sep 16, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Then go live somwhere that You can make your own laws you fucking pussy . If you dont like following the law of the land get the fuck out. Bending the law a lil is one thing but you want to do what ever you want when you want whear you want then your living in the wrong country . When you find the place that lets you do whatever the fuck you want let us all know Dick



No, I think I'll live right here and do what I fucking want. Which, right now happens to include laughing at DEA faggots getting gutted hung from overpasses and watching you pretend to be a tough guy behind the safety of a computer screen. Why don't you make some more threats tough guy. Is your chair comfortable? Do you need a drink or a back rub while you pretend to be a superhero.


----------



## murf23 (Sep 16, 2011)

You cant do what you want Bro and not have to pay the price .Im in no way an internet tough guy but I do know what I would do to anybody who talked that shit in my presence . And weather I won or lost you would think twice next time before you opened your mouth like that in front of anybody again . You can have the last word because as we both know this is only computer talk and I cant hold you accountable for your words. There is no winning here for either one of us but I made my point and wont continue with the back and forth . The floor is all your big guy


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 16, 2011)

Just because some politicians passed a bullshit law that benefits them somehow (ei votes) doesn't make it ethically or morally right.  Look at all the fucked up laws Muslim countries have; most of us can agree they are ridiculous.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 16, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> Just because some politicians passed a bullshit law that benefits them somehow (ei votes) doesn't make it ethically or morally right.  Look at all the fucked up laws Muslim countries have; most of us can agree they are ridiculous.



right, and look at all of the fucked up laws in the US as well.


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 16, 2011)

Yea, all dea agents or whoever they use to enforce the drug laws, and many others, I'm not getting into those... They're all pawns! This is just a well played shell game. Some of us have caught on, some haven't, but that's besides the point. These guys' in Washington think we're all a bunch of morons, a rabble if you will.  And they're acting accordingly.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 16, 2011)

KelJu said:


> fucking come at me bro! Come at me! I've got a 5 finger marry waiting for ya!


  Indeed keljew


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 16, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> LEO meltdown alert!!!!!!!!!!!


 that was very copish


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## unclem (Sep 16, 2011)

murf is a great guy but i just dont like the usa forcing there power into other countries. i dont know murf if u use aas but i do and i hate anything to do with politicians, or anybody who going to take my RN away from me if i get caught. all iam saying murf is its good for that dea agent he tried to force his will in another country. the usa should stay to its self. do i like the fact that someone lost a father, of course not but dont force mexico to do wat the usa wants. i hope this dont break a freinship. its the game we are in murf. hope you see my point. and bats hurt can u use a golf club lol.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 16, 2011)

unclem said:


> murf is a great guy but i just dont like the usa forcing there power into other countries. i dont know murf if u use aas but i do and i hate anything to do with politicians, or anybody who going to take my RN away from me if i get caught. all iam saying murf is its good for that dea agent he tried to force his will in another country. the usa should stay to its self. do i like the fact that someone lost a father, of course not but dont force mexico to do wat the usa wants. i hope this dont break a freinship. its the game we are in murf. hope you see my point. and bats hurt can u use a golf club lol.


 indeed my friend


----------



## murf23 (Sep 16, 2011)

Unlce >  < Me


----------



## unclem (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks murf your the man, are you on tren or just got pissed off. i think the ladder as i dont care to know if u use gear. but your cool bro no worries our second lovers qurel, fuck it cant spell lol. take care bro.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 16, 2011)

I think those drug cartels should do that to people who post Mafia Wars updates to my Facebook News Feed.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 16, 2011)

murf23 said:


> You cant do what you want Bro and not have to pay the price .Im in no way an internet tough guy but I do know what I would do to anybody who talked that shit in my presence . And weather I won or lost you would think twice next time before you opened your mouth like that in front of anybody again . You can have the last word because as we both know this is only computer talk and I cant hold you accountable for your words. There is no winning here for either one of us but I made my point and wont continue with the back and forth . The floor is all your big guy



Nice qualification of how your not talking shit right before you launch into a shit talking tirade. Your not an internet tough guy, but [insert situation] followed by [tough guy talk and dire consequences for whom ever pisses you off]

Shut the fuck up!  Either be an internet tough guy and man up to it, or don't. 

"I'm not a faggot named muff, but I suck dick in bathrooms stalls at the 7/11, and if anybody pulls out there dick in front of me, they are damn sure going to know their dick got sucked."
Do you see how that formula works, you imbecile. 

Yeah Mr. "I'm so mature you can have the last word". I will take the last word you mental midget. Fuck you! Actually that's two words.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 16, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Nice qualification of how your not talking shit right before you launch into a shit talking tirade. Your not an internet tough guy, but [insert situation] followed by [tough guy talk and dire consequences for whom ever pisses you off]
> 
> Shut the fuck up! Either be an internet tough guy and man up to it, or don't.
> 
> ...


Its not 7-11 he's from, the west coast so it would be a  AM/PM gas mart


----------



## Disturbed (Sep 16, 2011)

fighting on the internet is like the special olympics,even if you win your still a retard.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 16, 2011)

Disturbed said:


> fighting on the internet is like the special olympics,even if you win your still a retard.




So why do you do it?


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2011)

murf23 said:


> I can definetly understand all the difference in opinions on the bullshit war on drugs and all that shit . But to give an adda boy for stringing up and killing a DEA agent I cant accept that and just sit back and not say how I feel to ppl who condone that shit .
> 
> 
> EDIT : I can accept the fact that I might sound like a dick or a leo or just an internet tough guy but how can ya accept that your condone the death of a man that makes a bullshit salery to do a job he probaly believed was making a difference in this unwinnable war on drugs . This guy didnt make policy . He was just doing his job and trying to make a difference what lil it was. Its really sick for you guys to say that shit. And I stand by what I said



A war without soldiers is just a couple of fat old rich men yelling at each other....


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 16, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


>


----------



## murf23 (Sep 16, 2011)

Tough guy on the internet and in person ...just saying pussy


----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Well you spoke you mind, now its my turn. Fuck a mother fucker who would take my life and my freedom away from me for the decisions I make regarding what I put into my own body.



Oh yeah, fuck the guy that's enforcing the laws as laid down by the politicians and people of the country. It's definitely *his* fault and not the _politicians_ or the _citizens_ that_ got the laws passed_. It's the guy upholding the laws as set down by _his government_. He's the one that needs to die.

Fuck that.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 16, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Oh yeah, fuck the guy that's enforcing the laws as laid down by the politicians and people of the country. It's definitely *his* fault and not the _politicians_ or the _citizens_ that_ got the laws passed_. It's the guy upholding the laws as set down by _his government_. He's the one that needs to die.
> 
> Fuck that.



Don't get me wrong, I think local law enforcement workers are good even though they have to enforce some laws I don't agree with.  Becoming a DEA agent is a personal choice and its those clowns that piss me off.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## BillHicksFan (Sep 17, 2011)

Its the system that has failed us all, including the authorities. Giving back the freedom of choice to human beings as well as eliminating 90% of all crime simultaneously by means of legalizing and controlling substances shouldnt seem so controversial. Its common sense.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 17, 2011)

little off toppic but im feeling some sort of casedilla... well not to off topics, mexicas and mexican food and drugs= munchies wich leads to mexican food! WINNING!


----------



## BillHicksFan (Sep 17, 2011)

murf23 said:


> Then go live somwhere that You can make your own laws you fucking pussy . If you dont like following the law of the land get the fuck out. Bending the law a lil is one thing but you want to do what ever you want when you want whear you want then your living in the wrong country . When you find the place that lets you do whatever the fuck you want let us all know Dick. And who's looking to take your life away




I guess this means you're gonna have to "get the fuck out" of your own country, murf. Last I heard steroids are illegal in your land.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 17, 2011)

billhicksfan said:


> i guess this means you're gonna have to "get the fuck out" of your own country, murf. Last i heard steroids are illegal in your land.


 get em!


----------



## Disturbed (Sep 17, 2011)

KelJu said:


> So why do you do it?


O...sorry to interrupt your thread,,carry on sir.have a nice day.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 17, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> Don't get me wrong, I think local law enforcement workers are good even though they have to enforce some laws I don't agree with.  Becoming a DEA agent is a personal choice and its those clowns that piss me off.



I'm willing to bet that a position in the DEA pays more than non-specialized police jobs. So a guy that simply wants to earn more money to support himself and his family needs to die because of a _job choice?

_Really?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 17, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I'm willing to bet that a position in the DEA pays more than non-specialized police jobs. So a guy that simply wants to earn more money to support himself and his family needs to die because of a _job choice?
> 
> _Really?



Not at all.  Most guys that join the force do so because of personal beliefs.  If their in it for money than they are in it for the wrong reasons.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 17, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> Not at all.  Most guys that join the force do so because of personal beliefs.  If their in it for money than they are in it for the wrong reasons.



Yeah, most get into policing because they believe in supporting to their community and country. But I'm talking about someone that's already in the force moving over to the DEA.

But yeah, let's kill people for enforcing the laws of their country. The very laws created by politicians that citizens elect, or even laws that citizens directly voted on.

But, oh no, they're enforcing a law that you don't like, so they should die. But it's okay when they're enforcing a law that keeps someone from killing you.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 17, 2011)

Joining the police force to support your community is an alright reason to join, but to join the DEA to bust drug users is something I think is fucking retarded.  No one forces them to join the DEA.  How many laws have been passed that the citizens have had no idea were even on the agenda or going to be signed on through?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 17, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> Joining the police force to support your community is an alright reason to join, but to join the DEA to bust drug users is something I think is fucking retarded. No one forces them to join the DEA.



Because DEA agents only choose that line of work to stop evils drugs. It's never for the increased pay or other perks. Such as different working hours.



OfficerFarva said:


> How many laws have been passed that the citizens have had no idea were even on the agenda or going to be signed on through?



Again, I'm sure the laws on the books, that were passed by politicians and citizens, are the fault of the DEA agents. I'm also certain that the shady laws that get passed are the agent's fault, too. Because, as we all know, agents can pick and choose the laws they want to enforce. Which is even easier when dealing with a high profile issue such as drugs.

Those are all very good reasons to want to see DEA agents murdered.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 17, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I'm willing to bet that a position in the DEA pays more than non-specialized police jobs. So a guy that simply wants to earn more money to support himself and his family needs to die because of a _job choice?
> 
> _Really?



You negged me for this, bahaha. This is coming from the sociopathic white supremacists that has said countless times that the entire population of countries should be eradicated just to kill a small elements of the population. You are such a fucking hypocrite. I have never heard any one person on this board talk more about murdering innocent people than you. Suck my balls, DOMS!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 17, 2011)

KelJu said:


> You negged me for this, bahaha. This is coming from the sociopathic white supremacists that has said countless times that the entire population of countries should be eradicated just to kill a small elements of the population. You are such a fucking hypocrite. I have never heard any one person on this board talk more about murdering innocent people than you. Suck my balls, DOMS!



A small part of the population? Reading is fundamental, bitch.

These guys are talking about killing people for doing their job.


----------

